#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Equipamento respondendo requisições SNMP no IPv6

## Delvalle

Ola pessoal,

Estou fechando meu BGP com o PTT sendo que eles estão alegando que meu endereço de IPv6 esta gerando trafego SNMP.
Realmente eu utilizo este serviço no meu Roteador e já fiz algumas tentativas desesperadoras de anular o trafego sem sucesso:

!
interface TenGigabitEthernet0/1/0.1466
description Rotas IX 10 GB ipv6
encapsulation dot1Q 1466
no ip proxy-arp
ipv6 address 2001:12F8:0:X::XX:X/64
ipv6 nd ra suppress
ipv6 traffic-filter snmp_v6 in
!
snmp-server community public RO ipv6 teste
snmp-server location Base
snmp-server contact Fernando Delvalle, [email protected]
!
ipv6 access-list snmp_v6
deny udp any eq snmp any
permit ipv6 any any
!
ipv6 access-list teste
deny ipv6 any any

Alguma sugestão de como resolver o problema?

----------


## Bruno

> Ola pessoal,
> 
> Estou fechando meu BGP com o PTT sendo que eles estão alegando que meu endereço de IPv6 esta gerando trafego SNMP.
> Realmente eu utilizo este serviço no meu Roteador e já fiz algumas tentativas desesperadoras de anular o trafego sem sucesso:
> 
> !
> interface TenGigabitEthernet0/1/0.1466
> description Rotas IX 10 GB ipv6
> encapsulation dot1Q 1466
> ...


kkk

seu filtro esta errado 
ipv6 access-list snmp_v6
deny udp any any eq snmp
permit ipv6 any any

kkk

----------

